# Need some advice on a new 75G planted tank



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Happy Holiday guys and girls. I just bought a 75G tank from BigAl's during xmas, and I have some questions about lighting & filtration. 

(1) The light is a daylight fluorescent T8 32W single. Is it enough for planted tank? I have a spare 24" Finnex planted LED, and I can put it besides the T8. Would that help? 

(2) I already have a Eheim 2217, and an inline 300W heater. Would that be enough to filter a 75G tank? Do I need another filter, or a circulation pump? Any suggestions?

(3) And the last question, does anyone know any good deal on a CO2 system? I need to get one.

Thank you very much!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

A single T8 is very low light and might be good enough for the lowest plants like java fern or anubias and other low light plants.

Your filter and heater should be more than adequate for a 75. If you are densely planted or have lots of wood or rock then you might need to add a power head or something to reduce dead spots.

With your current light level, co2 would be a total waste of money.

Hope this helps


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

pyrrolin said:


> A single T8 is very low light and might be good enough for the lowest plants like java fern or anubias and other low light plants.
> 
> Your filter and heater should be more than adequate for a 75. If you are densely planted or have lots of wood or rock then you might need to add a power head or something to reduce dead spots.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much.

For the light, what do you suggest me to do? I mean, I definitely wants to grow some color plants not just a Java fern.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*planted tank*

deff upgrade to a 4 bulb t5 ho bulb set up u will love it your plants will love it .
use your light set up as is unless big als will take in the t8 as a return and sell u the t5 ...never tried that before to return a package item .
I think on the hardware section there were a few sellers selling c02 system or tanks .also look into dosing and supplements start small and move your way up .congrats on the new tank and look forward to seeing some pics 
cheers


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

tom g said:


> deff upgrade to a 4 bulb t5 ho bulb set up u will love it your plants will love it .
> use your light set up as is unless big als will take in the t8 as a return and sell u the t5 ...never tried that before to return a package item .
> I think on the hardware section there were a few sellers selling c02 system or tanks .also look into dosing and supplements start small and move your way up .congrats on the new tank and look forward to seeing some pics
> cheers


Thanks Tom. I will go talk with the store manager tomorrow, and hopefully be able to work something out.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

tom g said:


> deff upgrade to a 4 bulb t5 ho bulb set up u will love it your plants will love it .
> use your light set up as is unless big als will take in the t8 as a return and sell u the t5 ...never tried that before to return a package item .
> I think on the hardware section there were a few sellers selling c02 system or tanks .also look into dosing and supplements start small and move your way up .congrats on the new tank and look forward to seeing some pics
> cheers


I am gathering my options, before I go to the store ...

1. I just checked the internet, and looks like a 4 bulb T5HO could easily be above $400.

2. What do you think about Current USA's Satellite Freshwater LED +? It's about $200.

3. Or maybe just keep the light, and bought another Double T5?

And sounds like none of the options I have is cheaper


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sucks*

see what the manager says . maybe he will give u a deal not sure how it will play out .the 4 bulb currant seems like a good one .not sure about the leds on it tho. or maybe surf the want adds trying to find a decent fixture ... have u used the search engine on the top of the subject bar ...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*chk it out ......*

found this ...........

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127610&highlight=bulb


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

tom g said:


> found this ...........
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127610&highlight=bulb


Went to the store tonight. They won't allow me to return the light only (as I guessed and I don't blame them), so I just exchange the light to a AquaLite Dual T5HO light. They do have a 4-bulb one in their system but it's just too expensive. For the exchange, I paid $60 more. A price tag I can accept.

I think I will just go with the dual light, together with the 24" Finnex FugeRay Planted + light, and see how it goes. If that proved not working, then I will just buy another dual T5HO light fixture, it won't look nice but surely will work the same, I guess.

Thank you again Tom, and everyone else!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I think you can hold off on the finnex, quad fixtures are nice since they can be more flexible in maximum power, but a dual would serve your purpose just fine. I almost always use aquaticlife dual fixtures since the individual reflectors pump out a lot of light, whereas my quads usually only had two bulbs on at a time, basically a waste unless you plan on high tech with constant trimmings!
Also the 75G isn't very tall, the dual would work very well and if you feel you need more light, the aquaticlife fixtures can attach additional units onto itself easily to turn into a quad in the future.

In regards to co2, it would benefit any tank regardless of level of fertilizers or light, it's just whether it'd be worth the effort. There are occasionally good deals on the sales section, or you could possibly start with some DIY - which is painfully time consuming, does work though.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Unless you're planning to use Co2, the two bulbs should be just fine. I've had that on my planted along with the Marineland LED. It's a four bulb fixture but I only use two bulbs because I don't have CO2. Congrats on the new tank!


----------

